# Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?



## MetallSimon (12. September 2013)

*Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*

Hat jemand Ahnung, wieviel Watt wärme ich mit einem 10cm langen, 3cm breiten und 3cm hohen Alu-U Profil ich abführen kann? Temperatur der Umgebung liegt bei etwa 25°C und die der Hitzequelle bei etwa 50°C. Eine Formel oder  ein Programm zum berechnen wäre gut.


----------



## Hänschen (12. September 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*

Brauchst du das Profil als Kühlkörper für Elektrobauteile ?
Dann solltest du in Elektroniker Foren fragen da gibt's bestimmt Spezialisten.


----------



## hanzy4cheap (12. September 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*

Wärmeleitfähigkeit

ich hoffe du bist studiert  ne formel hab ich dann für dich

viel erfolg!


----------



## MetallSimon (12. September 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*

Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit gibt aber nur an, wieviel Wärmeenergie von einem Ende des Aluprofiles bis zum anderen fließt, oder liege ich da jetzt falsch?


----------



## Schelmiii (12. September 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*

Um das genau zu berechnen, müsste man das simulieren.
Du kannst aber mal ne grobe Überschlagsrechnung machen.
Bzw. ich probiere es mal für dich.
Wichtig ist die Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Aluminium. Temperaturdifferenz hast du ja vorgegeben.
Ich nehme an, dass die Wärmequelle gleichmäßig auf die Kühlerunterseite einwirkt.
Weiterhin nehmen ich an, dass das der Wärmeübergang von Alu zu Wärmequelle ideal ist.
Die Wärmeleitung mal die Oberfläche ergibt den Energiestrom.
Als Oberfläche nehme ich nur die innere Fläche des U-Profils.
Die Außenflächen müssten eigentlich dazukommen, aber so versuche ich den Fehler zu kompensieren, dass die Wärme ja an den Rändern die dünne Wand hoch muss.

Zeit für Formeln:
Also Fläche A = 100mm x (30mm +2x30mm) = 9000 mm²
Wärmestrom °Q = A*LAMBDA*DELTAT/L= Fläche * Leitfähigkeit * Tempdifferenz / Dicke Alu
Annahme Dicke = 2 mm
Annahme 99% Alu LAMBDA = 236 W/(K*m)

°Q= 9*10^-3 m² * 236 W/(K*m) * 25K/ 2*10^-3 m = 26550 Watt.
Ok hört sich nach viel an, aber ich habe noch das ALPHA vergessen, der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient vom Alu an die Luft.
Da nehme ich mal einen minimalen Luftstrom an mit ALPHA = 20 W / (m²*K)

Die neue Formel lautet:
°Q = A*DELTAT/(L/LAMBDA + 1 /ALPHA)
    = 9*10^-3 m² * 25K/ (2*10^-3 m/236 W/(K*m) + 1/ 20  W / (m²*K) )
    = 4,5 W

Kann stimmen, muss aber nicht.
Musst mal schauen, ob meine Annahmen soweit passen (Wärmeverteilung am Boden, ruhende Luft, reines Alu, Dicke, Einbaulage uws. )

Aber wie gesagt, sobald es von einer einfach Konstruktion abweicht, hilft nur noch eine Simulation.


----------



## MetallSimon (13. September 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*

Thx, das ist schon sehr gut. Kennst du ein Programm zum Simulieren?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. September 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Thx, das ist schon sehr gut. Kennst du ein Programm zum Simulieren?


 
Keines, das du kaufen willst... 
Sehr gute Programme für solche FEMs bietet die Firma "Ansys". Du willst aber nicht wissen wie komplex es ist etwas derartiges da zu simulieren und was eine Programmlizenz dafür kostet. 

@Schelmii: Du hast die Wärmeabgabe durch Wärmestrahlung vergessen, diese dürfte aber bei blankem Alu (und entsprechend kleinem epsilon) und der geringen Temperatur auch fast vernachlässigbar sein, ich tippe mal in den Bereich um 1 W^^

EDIT: epsilon von Alu laut Wiki 0,04 folgt:
323K^4*0,009m^2*5,67*10^-8*0,04 = ca. 0,22W

Also ja, vergessen wir das, ich hab nix gesagt 
Wobei wenns eloxiert oder ähnliches ist und Epsilon Richtung 0,9-1 geht könnten da 5W draus werden.


----------



## Schelmiii (13. September 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*

Ich weiß nur, dass wir an der Hochschule ein paar Lizenzen für so eine Simulationssoftware haben.
Für Privatleute natürlich nahezu unbezahlbar.
Wie das heißt weiß ich nicht.
Was du aber noch machen könntest, wäre in Katalogen von Leistungselektronik zu schauen.
Deren Metallkühler haben meistens eine Angaben, wieviel Wärme die abführen können.
Wenn du da einen Kühler findest, der aussieht wie deiner, könntest du ebenfalls einen groben Richtwert erhalten.
(Die Rechnungen aus den Katalogen beinhalten noch mehr Annahmen als in meiner obigen Rechnung).
Was hast du eigentlich vor, wenn man Fragen darf?
Vielleicht können wir das Problem ja an anderer Stelle angehen.

@Incredible Alk: Bei deiner Rechung gehst du davon aus, dass der Kühler ins All abstrahlt und die Oberfläche die 50 °C hat.
Die Oberfläche hat aber vllt nur 45 °C und die Oberflächen im Raum oder gar im PC 25°C und mehr.
Die Temperaturen gehen zwar ^4 ein, aber Differenz ist viel kleiner.
Es ist also noch weniger, als die 0,22W 

Wenn ich rechne, das Raum sowie Kühler schwarze Strahler wären (epsilon = 1), komme ich auf 1,5 W.
Mit einem epsilion von 0,04 kommt sogut wie nichts raus.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. September 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> @Incredible Alk: Bei deiner Rechung gehst du davon aus, dass der Kühler ins All abstrahlt und die Oberfläche die 50 °C hat.
> Die Oberfläche hat aber vllt nur 45 °C und die Oberflächen im Raum oder gar im PC 25°C und mehr.
> Die Temperaturen gehen zwar ^4 ein, aber Differenz ist viel kleiner.
> Es ist also noch weniger, als die 0,22W


 
Ich wusste dass das jetzt kommt. Ich wollts oben noch reineditieren und hab mir gedacht "Komm der Unterschied is eh vernachlässigbar" 

Ja, du hast Recht, ich hab die Umgebung weggelassen - dass bei der Strahung bei 50°C nicht viel rumkommt war ja von vorneherein schon klar^^

Aber ok, dann nochmal richtig: Wenn es ins 25°C warme Zimmer strahlt komm ich (wie wahrscheinlich du auch) auf 1,58 W für Epsilon = 1 (schwarz eloxiertes Alu etwa), bei blankem Metall ists wie gesagt fast Null.

Bleiben wir also besser bei der Konvektion


----------



## Schelmiii (13. September 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*

Also ich habe aus Wikipedia die Formel für die Nettostrahlenleistung:
Sigma*A*E*(T1^4-T2^4) mit Sigma = Stefan Boltzmann Konstante, und E gleich Kehrwert von ( 1/eplsilon1 + 1/eplsilon2 -1 ).
Da muss man aber annehmen, dass der komplette Raum schwarz eloxiert ist^^.
Ich komme so auf 1,53 W.
Was für eine Formel hast du genommen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*

Die gleiche Formel aus nem anderen Buch 
Die Abweichung die wir haben rührt wohl daher dass ich zu faul bin großartig Nachkommastellen in den Windows-Taschenrechner zu tippen und mir das Gerät sowieso unheimlich ist (den richtigen TR hab ich auffer Arbeit liegen^^).

Die Mühe mit "( 1/eplsilon1 + 1/eplsilon2 -1 )" hab ich mir im übrigen ganz geschickt dadurch erspart dass ich alle epsilons=1 gewählt habe - wie du schon sagst, schwarz eloxierter Raum


----------



## keinnick (14. September 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*

Ich verstehe zwar kein Wort aber es macht Spaß Euch zuzuhören (zu lesen)


----------



## MetallSimon (14. September 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*

Es geht darum, eine 5W LED In einer Aluschiene zu kühlen. Bei der 5W LED stieg die Temperatur stetig und als ich dann bei 60°C angekommen war, dachte ich mir, lieber zu kalt als zu heiß und hab einen Kühlkörper draufgesetzt. Nun sieht das ganze aber nicht ganz so schick aus, und daher wollte ich mich mal generell informieren, wie das mit der Berechnung funktioniert. Da die Hitzequelle ja nun auch Punkförmig ist, ändert sich die Formel ja nochmal. Nützt es da etwas, einfach noch eine Kupferschiene in die Aluschiene zu setzen, quasi als Wärmeleiter? Oder sogar eine Heatpipe(wenn man denn irgendwo eine bekommt?). Ich werde jetzt mal 3W LEDs nehmen, die sollten da kühl genug bleiben.


----------



## Schelmiii (14. September 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*

Ich schätze, das die LED einiges mehr aushält als 60°C, aber wie du ja sagst, lieber kühl als warm.
Ich weiß nicht, wieviel Platz du hast, aber du solltest die Oberfläche des Kühlers so groß wie möglich machen, gleichzeitig aber möglichst gedrungen zur LED bauen.
Berechnen kann man in deinem Fall fast vergessen, simulieren wäre schnell und effektiv, aber ich habe im Moment keinen Zugriff darauf.
Willst du nur eine LED verbauen/ kühlen?
Kupfer könnte noch etwas bringen, aber wahrscheinlich nur, wenn es anstatt des Alus verbaut wird.
Zusätzlich ist es nur ein weiterer Widerstand.
Oder du verbaust massiv Metall, das dann als Puffer dient.
Kommt frische Luft an die LED bzw. an den möglichen Kühler? Aktive Belüftung? (Z. B. Einbau im PC und LED sitzt hinter einem Gehäuselüfter)

Kannst du mal eine Skizze machen oder ein Bild, wie die LED in der Schiene sitzt und wie viel Platz für eine Kühllösung wäre?


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*

Eine 5W LED sollte problemlos kühlbar sein bei so einer Schiene wenn ein minimaler Luftzug vorhanden ist. Die Wärmemenge die durch Konvektion abgegeben werden kann steigt sehr steil an wenn statt ruhende leicht bewegte Luft "genutzt" wird.

Ist halt die Frage ob dein Anwendungsfall etwas derartiges erlaubt...


----------



## MetallSimon (14. September 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*

Hier ist mal eine Schnelle Skizze. Das ganze hängt dann quasi im Raum bzw. an der Wand. 60°C wäre jetzt noch in Ordnung, aber die Lebensdauer von LEDs ist doch schon sehr temperaturabhängig.
Ich wüsste halt gerne mal, wie das funktioniert, falls ich mir mal noch eine andere Lampe oder so baue. Die Formel ist schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. September 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*

Wie was funktioniert? Die Berechnungen?
Das ist so quasi nicht zu erklären da hier das Wissen von einigen Semestern Thermodynamik drin steckt (das Thema ist recht komplex, das sieht man ja schon an den Oberflächlichen Wiki-Artikeln beispielsweise über alpha: Wärmeübergangskoeffizient, kannst dich ja mal noch durch die anderen Kennwerte wie Nusselt, Grassof, Prandtl und wie sie alle heißen klicken) - sprich welche Formel man wie wo benutzen darf und welche Werte man wie einsetzt und so weiter, wenn man das wirklich von Hand berechnen will brauchts eine gründliche Einarbeitung in Wärme und Strahlungslehre die man so einfach nicht überm Knie abbrechen kann - und wie schon geschrieben gelten diese Berchnungen auch nur in idealisierten Fällen weswegen man solche Geometrien ohnehin simulieren müsste um einigermaßen gute Ergebnisse zu erhalten.

Aber zu deinem "Gerät" da - wenns eiune Deckenlamnpe ist - wie wäre es mit Kühllamellen auf der Oberseite (nicht sichtbar?) - das sollte dann als Kühlung für 5W sicherlich reichen.


----------



## Schelmiii (14. September 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*

Die Einbaulage ist ja sehr günstig, wie Alk schon sagt: Kleb oder schraub ein paar Lamellenkühler oben drauf, das reicht ewig.


----------



## MetallSimon (14. September 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*

Ok, dann dank ich euch erstmal. Dachte das ginge einfacher und da gäbe es ein schönes Programm oder so. Der Knackpunkt scheint der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient zu sein. Alles andere ist ja einfach nur durchzurechnen. Wird man wohl nur durch probieren schlau werden.


----------



## Schelmiii (14. September 2013)

*AW: Wieviel Wärme kann ein Stoff abführen?*

Das Problem ist einfach, dass du einen dreidimensionalen Körper hast, in dem sich die Wärme auch dreidimensional bewegt.
Dann hängt die Leistung auch von der Temperaturdifferenz und dem Material ab.
Das alles in mehrere Formeln zu bekommen, ist einfach extremst aufwendig und du müsstest wegen 3D mit Matrizen rechnen.


----------

